# Betta hammock?



## OMGemily (Feb 28, 2012)

do you own one? does your fish use it? I bought one for Antione because it looked cute and it seemed like something he would like but hes yet to use it, so i wa wondering if any of your fish like them


----------



## JBosley (Jan 28, 2012)

I've heard that there has been rusting problems with the Betta hammock. My fish likes to sleep on top of his silk plants :-D


----------



## OMGemily (Feb 28, 2012)

...do some of them have metal??


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

All of them have metal, it's what keeps the plastic leaf from bowing down.

The Anubia plant is a very low maintenance plant which has nice wide leaves for you bettas to sleep on.


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

Both of our fish have them. 

Sid loves his to bits. He slouches on it all the time, and hangs his head off to say hi when he can't be bothered getting up. Haven't had it long, but I'm watching it for signs of degrading. In which case, I'll run out and get another one for him :-D. He likes his floating plants, too, but it's the hammock he likes to sleep in.

Demyx doesn't use his much, so I'll probably not bother replacing his.


----------



## OMGemily (Feb 28, 2012)

> All of them have metal, it's what keeps the plastic leaf from bowing down.


hmmm i thought it was plastic... it bows down a lot lol so maybe it is, i didnt realize they made them with metal though



> Sid loves his to bits. He slouches on it all the time, and hangs his head off to say hi when he can't be bothered getting up. Haven't had it long, but I'm watching it for signs of degrading. In which case, I'll run out and get another one for him :grin:. He likes his floating plants, too, but it's the hammock he likes to sleep in.


thats so cute! haha hopefully antione will start using his soon. i think maybe hes still getting used to the tank. he used to just chill out on the sunctioncup holding my heater and now hes been spending a lot of time in each corner, he still darts away from me when i get close though haha so i think hes just getting accustomed to his new home  hes probly so used to that tiny cup by now


----------



## bettasusa (Nov 1, 2011)

I myself used a hammock that fits a 10 gallon for reptiles. They love it, well actually only one girl who has seemed to claim it as her territory. Pics attached. Notice the cup I used to help float the other end since the tank is a 20gallon and I couldn't get the third suction cup to reach. Lui


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

Ooh - nice idea! I want one, lol. 

The metal on the little leaf hammocks is in the wire running up the middle, which is fine for now, but since I hear the plastic coating degrades in time, exposing it to rust - I'll just keep an eye on it. Sid might get an upgrade to something like the one above... :-D

And yup, Emily, it takes time - couple of weeks, in Sid's case, to settle in and shine - but worth the wait.


----------



## OMGemily (Feb 28, 2012)

thats what ive heard so im not too worried, hes in the third corner now, so hes making his way around haha i like the actual hammock idea 

Aus you said it took a couple weeks to settle in, did it take a while for him to eat too?


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

Yup. The fussy bugger would NOT eat the flakes I bought. I was all freaking out.. then Sid got hold of a mosquito, and NOM. He was okay, just fussy and settling in. You could try some live food he can chase, like brine shrimp. I found the chasing thing really got his appetite going, moreso than the pellets. He'll even eat the flakes now -- LOVES them :-? in fact, but I keep those as a treat, as they're not ideal. 

Now he leaps up to bite my fingers.. like, out of the water. Fishus by name..


----------



## PhilipPhish (Mar 6, 2011)

You can use fake leaves and put them in a suction cup. Just make sure there are no dyes that can get in the water and kill your fish. I made one for my older fish, Caspian.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

I make my own Betta hammocks from plastic craft mesh actually... Here.


----------



## bettasusa (Nov 1, 2011)

> I make my own Betta hammocks


 ahhh! the powers and uses of plastic canvas! love it! Thanks for the idea!


----------



## OMGemily (Feb 28, 2012)

Aus said:


> Yup. The fussy bugger would NOT eat the flakes I bought. I was all freaking out.. then Sid got hold of a mosquito, and NOM. He was okay, just fussy and settling in. You could try some live food he can chase, like brine shrimp. I found the chasing thing really got his appetite going, moreso than the pellets. He'll even eat the flakes now -- LOVES them :-? in fact, but I keep those as a treat, as they're not ideal.
> 
> Now he leaps up to bite my fingers.. like, out of the water. Fishus by name..


you keep the flakes as a treat? and ive thought about getting live food... but it just looks so gross haha and im not entirely sure how that all works. but he started eating the flakes too after you fed him mosquito larva? and that name is so cute haha 




> I make my own Betta hammocks from plastic craft mesh actually...


that seems like a really good idea  i just bought mine for 2-3 bucks at petsmart. the edges look like they might be able to tear a bettas fins though? but im guessing you havent had a problem with that so i might just try it


----------



## Wolfboy51 (Oct 12, 2011)

There is a hole under the leaf, you can make the metal come out of it (i did this) and pull it out with some pliers dont leave it in, when i pulled it out it was rusty an it was only in there for a week! ( mine could of just been faulty but plz dont take a chance. Pull the wire out! Or get a
New one pull out the wire then put it back in.


----------



## Wolfboy51 (Oct 12, 2011)

U can use perspex to make a hammok aswell, its bendable yet very
Strong and soft.


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

I don't like to shop on the internet, for several reasons. But I would be happy to order a suction-capped betta hammock, a nice big leaf or a netting one...

Is anyone selling these on etsy, or somewhere I can use paypal? I'd be happy to support somebody's home made betta crafts.


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

Wolfboy51 said:


> There is a hole under the leaf, you can make the metal come out of it (i did this) and pull it out with some pliers dont leave it in, when i pulled it out it was rusty an it was only in there for a week! ( mine could of just been faulty but plz dont take a chance. Pull the wire out! Or get a
> New one pull out the wire then put it back in.



Thanks for the advice, I will check mine asap. I'll be really annoyed if it's a general product fault, and so will Sid!

(I don't find the edges don't affect Sid a bit, but his fins are not as huge and gauzy as some bettas..)


----------



## KaraAnne (Mar 5, 2012)

Bob Buttons loves his leaf hammock - It took about a week or so for him to start using it, but now he lounges on it quite often!


----------



## Eiksaa (Feb 12, 2012)

Yes, pull out the wire. The betta won't be heavy enough to cause the leaf to not be sturdy even without the wire. Much, much safer. I have also heard stories about that wire gutting someone's fish ( this might be a rumor but I'd rather not take a chance)


----------



## KaraAnne (Mar 5, 2012)

OMGemily said:


> i just bought mine for 2-3 bucks at petsmart. the edges look like they might be able to tear a bettas fins though?



Bob Buttons has been using his leaf hammock for ~2 months now & no problems with it so far - His big beautiful fins are fine & he really loves lounging on it! I think I will try to take the metal wire out though, just as a precaution!


----------



## OMGemily (Feb 28, 2012)

I was actually referring to pitluvs homemade hammocks  they look like the edges might be a little rough. But I'm guessing that hasn't been a problem so far


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

OMGemily said:


> I was actually referring to pitluvs homemade hammocks  they look like the edges might be a little rough. But I'm guessing that hasn't been a problem so far


I sand mine down with fine sandpaper  I thought about burning the edges, but I know melted plastic leeches chemicals so I decided to just sand them lol


----------



## OMGemily (Feb 28, 2012)

That sounds like a really good idea haha I didn't actually watch your whole video cuz my computer wasnt loading it but I just saw the finished one. I assumed you weren't having problems with it since you posted it on youtube but I was curious


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

i just made 3 hammocks for my phishies..... thanks to that awesome video. lol, they are already useing them!


----------



## OMGemily (Feb 28, 2012)

KaraAnne said:


> Bob Buttons


by the way i love your fishes name! haha


----------



## KaraAnne (Mar 5, 2012)

OMGemily said:


> by the way i love your fishes name! haha


Haha Thanks! :smile:


----------



## cp6445 (Jan 14, 2012)

I have one that i've tried in a couple of different tanks but none of my bettas has been interested. I've left it in Chrestomanci's (5gal) b/c he likes to zigzag around stuff close to the walls and he has less "zigging" obstacles than Keller (in 10gal with more toys) But no one sleeps in it.


----------



## cp6445 (Jan 14, 2012)

I do give the floating logs a thumbs up. 4 of my tanks have 1 and they are all well-used.


----------



## KaraAnne (Mar 5, 2012)

cp6445 said:


> I do give the floating logs a thumbs up. 4 of my tanks have 1 and they are all well-used.


Hmmmm I was looking at the floating betta log and it looked really cute & fun, but I read the online reviews and some people said that the edges were rough & could cut their fins, or that the paint starts to chip off, so I was reluctant to get it. It's made by the same people that made the leaf hammock, which my betta absolutely loves, so I was tempted to get it, but was scared to hurt my little guy if it wasn't a good product. How long have you been using yours and have you had any problems at all with them? Also, my tank is only 5 gallons - do you think that's enough room for one? Any feedback would be appreciated - Thanks!


----------



## Rosso1011 (Nov 13, 2011)

I bought a betta hammock yesterday and stuck it in Poseidon's tank for a test trial. I snuck in about an hour or so later to find him resting on it! I think I might get one for Rosso as well.


----------



## KaraAnne (Mar 5, 2012)

Rosso1011 said:


> I snuck in about an hour or so later to find him resting on it!


Isn't it just the cutest thing ever? I never thought a fish would actually lounge on a hammock, but omg it's so adorable! Best purchase ever!


----------



## OMGemily (Feb 28, 2012)

KaraAnne said:


> Isn't it just the cutest thing ever? I never thought a fish would actually lounge on a hammock, but omg it's so adorable! Best purchase ever!


 Antione has finally started using his  every now and then he i catch him floating above it sideways but this morning he was actually laying on it haha with his head on the higher end near the tank wall, it was so cute i didnt want to disturb him but i had to feed him haha


----------



## KaraAnne (Mar 5, 2012)

Awwwwwwww! So glad your fishie is using it!


----------



## ChibiShishou (Dec 9, 2011)

KaraAnne said:


> Hmmmm I was looking at the floating betta log and it looked really cute & fun, but I read the online reviews and some people said that the edges were rough & could cut their fins, or that the paint starts to chip off, so I was reluctant to get it. It's made by the same people that made the leaf hammock, which my betta absolutely loves, so I was tempted to get it, but was scared to hurt my little guy if it wasn't a good product. How long have you been using yours and have you had any problems at all with them? Also, my tank is only 5 gallons - do you think that's enough room for one? Any feedback would be appreciated - Thanks!



I have had a floating log in my tank for awhile and my Ichiru adores it just as much, if not more than the leaf hammock. He was realy scared of it at first but then I find him resting in it all the time. Its so cute. ^^ Its true the paint does chip but I gave it a good scrub with some warm water and the pieces don't come off in tank. Just if you apply some pressure when rinsing ^^. i've had mine in my 3 galupgrading to a 10 gal cant wait!) for about 4-5 months now so a 5 gallon is definitely fine! Just make sure there isn't places where he can get squishied between things
As for the rough edges I haven't noticed any of my bettas scales or fins ripped because of the log but someone else might have.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

MistersMom said:


> i just made 3 hammocks for my phishies..... thanks to that awesome video. lol, they are already useing them!


Eek actually, that's not my video haha I just posted it to show which ones I made. I got the idea from her


----------



## DormDrax (Dec 1, 2010)

vilmarisv said:


> All of them have metal, it's what keeps the plastic leaf from bowing down.
> 
> The Anubia plant is a very low maintenance plant which has nice wide leaves for you bettas to sleep on.


YES 

My Anubias plant I got about a year a half ago is nearly taking up half the bottom of the tank in a gorgeous, luscious bed of lovely green leaves that all my Tetras and ghost shrimp seem to call home. ... Sotto seems to go for the Umbrella plant which only just now seems to be finally acclimatizing. Its all up to the betta. But Java ferns and Anubias are almost unkillable. (and trust me... I've killed a lot of tank plants).


----------



## Fin2you (Mar 5, 2012)

I bought 1, but Fin couldn't be bothered. He much prefers the tall purple plant in the front corner of his tank. he weaves inbetween the branches and rests right at the top so all he has to do is tilt his head up a bit to grab a gulp of air. 
The lady who said she wanted one but doesn't buy online. if you pm me I'll mail you mine!


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

oh...lol.... well its a good video.


----------



## OMGemily (Feb 28, 2012)

Fin2you said:


> I bought 1, but Fin couldn't be bothered. He much prefers the tall purple plant in the front corner of his tank. he weaves inbetween the branches and rests right at the top so all he has to do is tilt his head up a bit to grab a gulp of air.


 i dont know why i find that so adorable but i do haha i think fish are just way cuter when you talk about them like people


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

OMGemily said:


> i dont know why i find that so adorable but i do haha i think fish are just way cuter when you talk about them like people


 i agree lol.


----------



## Fin2you (Mar 5, 2012)

LOL 1 of my closest friends thinks I'm off my rocker 2... she keeps saying "it's just a fish"... & I've been texting another friend pictures of where the snail ends up.... 
this morning when I cleaned the tank, I knocked the hammock off accidently so I washed it and actually moved it to the other side of the tank. & the stinker spent a ton of time on it! Course he still had rests in "his resting plant" too.


----------



## OMGemily (Feb 28, 2012)

my boyfriend thinks im insane with how much i talk about Antione haha, im always talking about how much hes eating, when i need to feed him or give him medicine, the whole "bed time" routine haha and i always refer to him by his name hardly ever as "my fish" anymore


----------

